# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Científicos solicitan a ecologistas que reconozcan el papel de la energía nuclear contra el cambio climático

## Jonasino

> Más de 75 científicos de 14 países han firmado una carta dirigida a ecologistas instándoles a que reconozcan que la energía nuclear puede combatir el cambio climático y proteger la biodiversidad.
> 
> El grupo de científicos que han firmado An open letter to environmentalists on nuclear energy consideran la energía nuclear es una de las fuentes menos perjudiciales para el medio ambiente. En su opinión, los ecologistas tienen que aceptar el desarrollo nuclear para evitar un cambio climático peligroso. Así, ante el incremento de la demanda de energía, que puede poner en peligro la biodiversidad, este grupo de científicos considera que los grupos ecologistas tienen que abandonar su oposición a la construcción de centrales nucleares.
> 
> CartaLa idea de escribir esta carta abierta ha partido de los profesores Barry W. Brook, responsable de sostenibilidad ambiental de la Universidad de Tasmania (Australia) y Corey J. A. Bradshaw, responsable de cambio climático de la Universidad de Adelaide (Australia). Esta carta cuenta además con el apoyo de 75 destacados académicos de centros y universidades de Estados Unidos, Sudáfrica, Canadá, China, Turquía, Finlandia, Australia o Reino Unido.
> 
> Para el profesor Brook, "si queremos evitar un desastre en la biodiversidad debido al cambio climático, habrá que utilizar todas las herramientas a nuestra disposición, incluyendo la energía nuclear". Y ha añadido: "La descarbonización en el sector eléctrico es una necesidad en las próximas décadas para evitar el cambio climático".
> 
> Para los académicos firmantes, la comunidad ambiental tiene que sopesar las ventajas y desventajas de las diferentes fuentes de energía de forma objetiva y pragmática, en lugar de simplemente confiar en las percepciones idealistas de lo que es 'verde'.


Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...mbio-climatico

----------

Varanya (19-ene-2015)

----------

